# Pink and white Schwinn



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking for a nice condition Schwinn 26" Pink and White girls middleweight. Coaster brake is preferred.
Debutane,  Starlet,  American,  Fiesta. 
Prefer one with a tank, fender light and rear rack, if possible.

It's a B-day gift for my niece on July 17th. It's her 21st. She keeps bugging me to repaint one of my other bikes....which, is just not happening.
Budget Price range $100-250, depending on condition of course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2013)

Aw, man--I knew I should have picked up that rose American from the flea market a few weeks ago. The 4-crutch rack was worth the asking price alone. It was a no brainer, but I saw a bunch of younger girls kept eyeballing it and I hoped it would go to one of them instead of me, who would probably just resell it. Though, I see now, it would have been sold to a good cause.

There's also this Starlet by me but I think he only wants to sell that and a rough Phantom as a pair.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got a decent orig paint Rose/White '62 American, has rear rack, light and tank. Tires orig and good, rides nice.  Chrome nice. 
I put nice grips, chainguard and seat on it when we bought it last year. Have just had it around as a spare rider for family, but it can go to a good home. I would like to get $250, but shipping would be extra. Will PM you.
Darcie


----------



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2013)

That might work. But, hoping for a number of choices to pick from.
Let's see how it pans out.
The niece is what I call a "deva" and the Debutante would be a better named bike for her.
I did see a listing for a 52 Starlet today while searching the national CL ads and it has a nice rocket ray. But, his price is $375 with a local pu.
But way too much $$ for my budget though.
Wayne Adams is sending me life of his Schwinn that might work but, needs work.

Thanks Darcie....we'll see.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2013)

Jason, can you get me pictures of the pair?
Send the link to my email or pictures.

I did find this one but, because of shipping it may be out of my range...I got him down to $250 so far. Still negotiating.
Price will be determined in the condition of this Rocket Ray. But, overall it looks good.
Question for you Schwinners....is the Debutante and the Starlet the same bike with a different chainguard and fender light?
Maybe both weren't available on the early 50s. I need to look at Geoff's reference Sch
wiin Middleweight book.











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

Darcie, thanks so much for the offer on your Fiesta. ....Sorry, I mean American....But..
I found a nice to fair condition Starlet. Not bad for $200 plus shipping, I felt.
Regardless of the price, my niece will love it. Not sure if I'll let her take it to college though. May have to get her a $100 KMart pink bike for that.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks like a great bike for 200$ John! Persistence paid off and she'll be the envy of campus.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 29, 2013)

Good choice... the rose and white Starlet is my favorite girlie bike of ANY era.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Cleveland*

Actually I got him down to $225 but, when I asked about it again a day later he said he sold it for $275....the listing is still active though....interesting

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/3828030864.html


----------

